# New pictures.. just for you guys!



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

here are some better pics of my fids.... taken with an actual digital camera... lol

First of all check out the birds new tree.... it looks very similar to my little brother 










here is Drake...









and miss Duckie









and again









Chickin!









Chickin posing 









Ryley-poo!









Ryley says "hum??"









Ryley not looking









Ryley (top) and Duckie









Drake (left) and Chickin (right)









Duckie









Drake again









Chickin


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love your 'tiels, they're all so cute. 

And for some reason, I thought you had like 7-8. Probably got you mixed up with someone else!


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

I love Chickin's crest! It's so tall 

Beautiful babies.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

You have the cutest flock of 'tiels, love them all. Chicken does have a very impressive crest too.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

skylerevers said:


> I love Chickin's crest! It's so tall
> 
> Beautiful babies.


lol thanks  What chickin doesnt have in tail feathers, she has in her crest. My brother thinks she keeps breaking her tailfeathers off cause they make her butt look big. Although I think its because she is so clumbsy! Instead of scaling her way down the side of the cage like the others do to get off the top perch, she just jumps down... like its no big deal. She is the first baby I ever hand-fed and she is just convinced that she is a people. goofy bird... I love my happy chickin!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I love your 'tiels, they're all so cute.
> 
> And for some reason, I thought you had like 7-8. Probably got you mixed up with someone else!


I only have 4 tiels but I also have 2 budgies.... maybe that was it?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

gorgeous pics!!! they seem to all be happy little birdies!!!! and i agree Chickin has a very fancy crest!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So adorable,I love the Chickin posing picture.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*"What chickin doesnt have in tail feathers, she has in her crest." *Are you calling her a butt head? Really that crest is very impressive! Something else I noticed...I think that blanket is staring at them!!!


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

That's an awesome tree!!!

Beautiful babies.


Tina


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> *"What chickin doesnt have in tail feathers, she has in her crest." *Are you calling her a butt head? Really that crest is very impressive! Something else I noticed...I think that blanket is staring at them!!!


well now that I think about it... yes i am lol she really is a character. She doesnt know how to be a bird. I dont think she would bite to save her life, and she still makes baby noises, even though she is well over six months old now. She fights all the other birds at the food-dish (and she also weighs the most out of all of them) just a goofy goofy bird, that I am TERRIBLY attached to.  I love her and she loves my earings. We are a match made in heaven... lol 

IM TURNING INTO A CRAZY BIRD LADY!!


----------

